# Greater Lansing Orchid Show



## littlefrog (Feb 22, 2019)

Is this weekend (Feb 23-24), at Michigan State. Weather is looking... well, we've had worse. Probably ok during the day. Come out anyway, it is warm inside the building.

http://www.aos.org/news-and-events/...eater-lansing-orchid-society-orchid-show.aspx


----------

